# Deeper into the Vortex I go......



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Well now that I have just about ran out of pen kits I got with my starter kit. I went online to order more and after the 30 pack pen special, wine bottle tops, bottle top blanks, chuck and some other pens I am now 120.00 broke. :headknock

I had a few other things but seeing as if I told my wife I was only going to order the pens I figured I better stop. 

I did get a free duplicating CD so maybe that will smooth it over, she loves free stuff. :biggrin:

Matt


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL now just wait until you discover Burl woods


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I did look at that but decided sense I am going to the deer lease this weekend I will pick up plenty of Mesquite and ceder.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wait till you order enough **** from CSU (for yourself) to qualify for a volume discount - then get back to me.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> wait till you order enough **** from CSU (for yourself) to qualify for a volume discount - then get back to me.


 lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You were warned.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I know the feeling!! I now have a second addiction!!! And these Catalogs just keep coming in the mail like magic they just started appearing.. LOL My wife calls the lathe my new girlfriend?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> I know the feeling!! I now have a second addiction!!! And these Catalogs just keep coming in the mail like magic they just started appearing.. LOL My wife calls the lathe my new girlfriend?


 Am I going to have to listen to her complaints???????????????


----------



## usrollin (Mar 21, 2009)

I just fount this website AWESOME fishing and turning!!!Fishnut wait till you start turning snakeskin blanks at 27 bucks each then it exploads on the lathe..thats a bad feeling and you just have to buy more it kinda like drugs you sell pens just to feed the habit and but more stuff!!thanks guys for a great website.KELLY


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wait till you spend 3 grand an a seperate building

dust and corvetts don't mixhwell:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Wait till you spend 3 grand an a seperate building
> 
> dust and corvetts don't mixhwell:


...............and ANOTHER 3 grand on a cute 'Split Heat Pump A/C' unit so yore 'toys' don't get uncomfortable.....:biggrin:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ...............and ANOTHER 3 grand on a cute 'Split Heat Pump A/C' unit so yore 'toys' don't get uncomfortable.....:biggrin:


AC 99 dollars, seperate heater $60

Paint 25 smacks. electrical was free....lol, to me anyway.

So clean I'm too scared to make anything.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tried that route first, Pro....

800+ sq ft. uninsulated garage + 12,000 BTU AC/Heat unit = very 'comfortable (???) 90 degrees last summer....

Hadda trade up...just told the kids to buy me a cheaper coffin...LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I know the feeling Tortuga but I cant seem to dig that deep yet, i have a 30X40 steel shop, two kerosene shop heaters and a patio heater for the winter.. LOL and only one converted attic fan for the summer, that is poor boy ******* style...But i think i will need a bigger A/C than yours to do me any good.. Oh well i need to sweat off a few pounds anyway!!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Wait till you spend 3 grand an a seperate building
> 
> dust and corvetts don't mixhwell:


Actually the qoute is 8,956.00 for the building kit I still need to get some foundation and electrical estimates.

Then it's the battle with the stupid HOA to get approval so maybe buy 2020 I can build it.


----------

